# Multiple 50 amp outlets



## jwjrw (Jan 14, 2010)

nitro71 said:


> Any violations for installing two 50 amp receptacles on one 50 amp branch circuit? I can't think of any. Never done it though.
> 
> If any of you are following my welder thread is there any violation of plugging that small welder I showed into a 50 amp outlet?


 
I did that in an auto shop. One welder circuit three locations. Don't know if it's legal but I see it a lot here.


----------



## Speedy Petey (Jan 10, 2007)

This is no different than putting ten 15A receptacles on a 15A circuit.


----------



## nitro71 (Sep 17, 2009)

Thanks Speedy, that's what I figured and didn't see anything prohibiting me from doing it.


----------



## Split Bolt (Aug 30, 2010)

Speedy Petey said:


> This is no different than putting ten 15A receptacles on a 15A circuit.


That's what I was going to say!


----------



## Shockdoc (Mar 4, 2010)

Did the same thing in an auto body shop, three locations on one circuit for a mig welder.


----------



## frenchelectrican (Mar 15, 2007)

There is no differnce on that one and you can have few 50 amp receptales without issue.

It the same in France but with required local Débranchez { disconnect switch }

Merci,
Marc


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

Pretty common thing to do for welder receptacles. In my area, it's fashionable for every self-respecting man to build himself a "pole barn" to tinker around in. I wire a good many. Most home tinkerers have, or soon will have, a welder. Since people hardly ever bring their welders over to a friend's house for a welding party, it will be just one welder, plugged into a variety of possible locations. Heck, even a lot of factories will have a welder receptacle every couple hundred feet. Normally, these are all on the same few circuits.


----------



## Toronto Sparky (Apr 12, 2009)

Put a stove cord on it and it will work at everyones house.


----------



## RIVETER (Sep 26, 2009)

nitro71 said:


> Any violations for installing two 50 amp receptacles on one 50 amp branch circuit? I can't think of any. Never done it though.
> 
> If any of you are following my welder thread is there any violation of plugging that small welder I showed into a 50 amp outlet?


The closest I have come to that was in an apartment complex. They were old and there was a 220 volt line run from the far away panel to the rear bedrooms. Somewhere along the way the owner had resistive heating units installed in the apartments near the AC,(window units). Both were plugged into the same outlet. The inspector wanted another seperate circuit run for one or the other and that would have meant a lot of drywall work, etc. What I did was to install a double pole, double throw, center off switch in the wall and fed the receptacle. He said that would work.


----------



## guschash (Jul 8, 2007)

When I work in a industrical glass plant, we had 100A receptacles on just about every I bean.

gus


----------



## mcamodell (7 mo ago)

RIVETER said:


> . What I did was to install a double pole, double throw, center off switch in the wall and fed the receptacle.


WHERE did you find such a unicorn? I have been looking everywhere and cannot find a either 3PDT or DPDT rated for more than 20A 
I want to be able to switch power(50A circuit) from the welder to the EVSE so there is no way both could draw power at the same time. 
I thought a 3PDT 50A switch would be easy to source but I am having no luck.


----------



## Quickservice (Apr 23, 2020)

Speedy Petey said:


> This is no different than putting ten 15A receptacles on a 15A circuit.


Or 8, which I have done a thousand times.


----------



## Quickservice (Apr 23, 2020)

RIVETER said:


> The closest I have come to that was in an apartment complex. They were old and there was a *220 volt line* run from the far away panel to the rear bedrooms. Somewhere along the way the owner had resistive heating units installed in the apartments near the AC,(window units). Both were plugged into the same outlet. The inspector wanted another seperate circuit run for one or the other and that would have meant a lot of drywall work, etc. What I did was to install a double pole, double throw, center off switch in the wall and fed the receptacle. He said that would work.


Is the POCO still providing 220 to homes where you are in Kentucky?


----------



## Quickservice (Apr 23, 2020)

mcamodell said:


> WHERE did you find such a unicorn? I have been looking everywhere and cannot find a either 3PDT or DPDT* rated for more than 20A *
> I want to be able to switch power(50A circuit) from the welder to the EVSE so there is no way both could draw power at the same time.
> I thought a 3PDT 50A switch would be easy to source but I am having no luck.


My memory is fuzzy on it, but I think Leviton makes a 30A DPDT switch.


----------



## kb1jb1 (Nov 11, 2017)

50 amps? Can you use a 60 amp manual transfer switch?


----------



## backstay (Feb 3, 2011)

Riveter hasn’t been here since 2016, the thread is 12 years old.


----------



## micromind (Aug 11, 2007)

mcamodell said:


> WHERE did you find such a unicorn? I have been looking everywhere and cannot find a either 3PDT or DPDT rated for more than 20A
> I want to be able to switch power(50A circuit) from the welder to the EVSE so there is no way both could draw power at the same time.
> I thought a 3PDT 50A switch would be easy to source but I am having no luck.


Square D DTU222 is a 60 amp 240 volt 2 pole non-fused double throw switch. 

The 3 pole model is DTU322.


----------



## mcamodell (7 mo ago)

kb1jb1 said:


> 50 amps? Can you use a 60 amp manual transfer switch?


Yes, but those are more expensive than my entire run


----------



## kb1jb1 (Nov 11, 2017)

But you cannot use a 30 amp switch for a 50 amp circuit.


----------

